

The Copyright Monopoly Should Be Dead and Buried Already - raldu
http://torrentfreak.com/copyright-monopoly-dead-buried-already-140803/

======
bvrlt
This is AT&T really vague article. I take pictures: why shouldn't I have the
copyright monopoly for their use. What f someone takes them and are better at
marketing (but shitty at taking pictures).

What you are after is the publishers and the labels, not the copyright
monopoly.

